# Southern Md Jan 30, 2010



## captbo (Feb 17, 2003)

forcast calls for 3"-6" I am hoping for a foot!

the Dog is "Tug" our families 4 mo old CHesapeake Bay Retriever!


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

looks like a good storm you all are getting. pup looks like he could be a good bird dog in a few years


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

Enjoy, it fizzled out here... Good looking dog...


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

Great pic of your dog!


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like your dog loves the snow. Mine does too.


----------

